

No more results: Obama Administration Kills Results.gov Website - fshultz
http://www.results.gov

======
noodle
there's a lot of stuff going on in the background right now. i'd give it a few
days before confirming they killed it. could be an oversight/mistake, or in
the middle of being revamped.

